# Part time coding jobs



## eberenholtz (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking for a part time, weekends/evenings entry level coding position...maybe from home.  Since everything is online these days, it seems impossible to enter "medical coding" and "Baltimore, MD".  There is no room for part time.  Some jobs post FULL TIME in the posting.  Most do not.  Does anyone work at home or evenings/weekends?  Can you share what companies/hospitals?


----------

